# First Time Fatties (Brisket and Breakfast)



## myer1018 (Dec 14, 2015)

After admiring them for a long time, I decided to try my hand at a couple fatties.

I had some leftover Brisket so I added some diced Jalapeno and Sharp White cheddar to it and put in mild Italian sausage.

I also love breakfast so I did one with Eggs, country style potatoes and cheese.

I prefer the breakfast one because the brisket got a little too greasy from the point of brisket. I think that's the first time I've ever said something was too greasy. My journey is below

. 













IMG_0078.JPG



__ myer1018
__ Dec 14, 2015






Supplies













IMG_0080.JPG



__ myer1018
__ Dec 14, 2015





Sorry it's sideways

Hash browns and Eggs (with some Bacon mixed in because...bacon)













IMG_0122.JPG



__ myer1018
__ Dec 14, 2015






first bacon weave, in hindsight, about 4 pieces too small













IMG_0123.JPG



__ myer1018
__ Dec 14, 2015


















IMG_0124.JPG



__ myer1018
__ Dec 14, 2015






My Breakfast roll, I got so excited I didn't get a good picture of contents. I also didn't roll tight enough.













IMG_0128.JPG



__ myer1018
__ Dec 14, 2015






Brisket, Jalapenos and plenty of cheese













IMG_0129.JPG



__ myer1018
__ Dec 14, 2015






Little better roll this time too













IMG_0192.JPG



__ myer1018
__ Dec 14, 2015






Both rested in the wrap over night so I could do some family stuff on Saturday. Added some Boudain cause I'd never smoked it before. I will never make it any other way.













IMG_0197.JPG



__ myer1018
__ Dec 14, 2015






Only 4 of these survived the day.













IMG_0206.JPG



__ myer1018
__ Dec 14, 2015






Done.













IMG_0208.JPG



__ myer1018
__ Dec 14, 2015






Brisket Jalapeno and Cheese













IMG_0207.JPG



__ myer1018
__ Dec 14, 2015






Breakfast, I wish it was a little more cheesy.













IMG_0211.JPG



__ myer1018
__ Dec 14, 2015






Put a couple slices between some leftover pancakes this morning with some syrup for possibly the greatest breakfast sandwich known to man.

A great experience, I will be trying lots more of these with different combos in the future.

Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 14, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!

From the looks of the pictures, you're a quick study!  Nice work on those!

Careful though, they are habit forming.  You'll be thinking of all kinds of things to put inside one now!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 22, 2015)

M1018, Excellent looking fatties !


----------



## worktogthr (Dec 22, 2015)

Those look terrific!!! Wish I had those i my fridge for a quick breakfast!!


----------

